

Robert Scoble rages over Google Events spam - mirceagoia
http://uncrunched.com/2012/06/30/the-epic-video-robert-scoble-rages-over-google-events-spam/

======
mrkmcknz
Top comment on Youtube:

"Robert Scoble, you asked for it. Under Calendar Settings>General
Automatically add invitations to my calendar: \- Yes -﻿ Yes, but don't send
event reminders unless I have responded "Yes" or "Maybe" \- No, only show
invitations to which I have responded Check the settings, dumbfuck. "

~~~
splatterdash
The default was set to the first option, which (as much as I hate to say it),
still gives his argument some grounds. Google should've set it as opt-in
instead of opt-out.

But, man, talk about being over the top. It's Google's products that he's
using _for free_. They don't owe anything to him. His rant does more damage to
his character than to Google's profits, IMO.

EDIT: It goes without saying that I prefer Will Wheaton's post much more than
Scoble's. And he's not 'freaking out' as Scoble claims.

~~~
mirceagoia
They actually do owe him something, like being the evangelist for their
platform. Scoble did do free marketing for G+ (on every place he is/was - I
know this from Quora, for example).

At least Google could have asked the top users on G+ before releasing this. Is
that hard to do? You suppose not to alienate your users, especially when
something you are competing against (Facebook) is already established and you
want those users.

~~~
splatterdash
Ah true, I take back that part of my argument then. Maybe Google does owe him
something.

I still think he was being childish and over the top, though.

------
garzuaga
IBM didn't get the PC, so they lost relevance. Microsoft didn't get the web,
so they lost relevance. Both are still huge companies, grossing billions a
year (but hit on their valuation by the public market). Maybe in 10 years
we'll be saying "google didn't get social", so they lost their relevance.
Would that be the case? Only time will tell.

------
michaelpinto
i hate to agree with scoble but he's 100% right -- google gives you no control
over who can invite you to an event, and that's bad usability. i was also
really sort of shocked to find that a user can't control who can invite them
to an event. honestly over the past year every time that google tries to
"improve" the quality of the service goes down...

~~~
mirceagoia
I agree with him too. Google doesn't get social (we thought they finally
did)...it's being said and this one proves it yet again.

------
john-n
Seems this will be fixed in some manner. From Wil Wheatons post on the same
topic -

+Vic Gundotra says "We are doing exactly what you requested. We should have
contemplated and anticipated how people would abuse this and how painful this
could be for celebrities with large followings.

We have pushed a number of fixes yesterday (some were bug fixes that showed up
at scale). Expect more fixes today. Sorry for the trouble Will."

[https://plus.google.com/108176814619778619437/posts/BC8NZR8b...](https://plus.google.com/108176814619778619437/posts/BC8NZR8bTAW)

~~~
mirceagoia
It's very "hard" to anticipate this, what can I say...very "hard".

------
nickpresta
Scoble is one of those people who sound really funny when they swear. He
sounds really out a character and despite his point having merit, he sounds
like a whiny little nerd.

~~~
brackin
He swears a fair amount in real life even though I've only met him briefly on
a few occasions.

------
kpennell
I invited him to come watch the sunset in Bernal Heights. My bad Robert!

------
stevencorona
like, i understand why he's frustrated but.. really? is that all it takes for
scoble to get that upset?

~~~
ww520
People really hate uncontrolable spams. Think of the email spams we have to
deal with over the decade.

------
AznHisoka
_coughs_ first world problem _coughs_

